# Need for Speed Undercover Problem



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab nen Problem mit NfS Undercover: Wenn ich die Aufgabe "Um Haaresbreite" starten will (sowohl mit Tab als auch über die GPS-KArte), schmiert das Spiel ab.


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Starte das Game mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus und versuche es dann ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## tibu (11. Januar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab nen Problem mit NfS Undercover: Wenn ich die Aufgabe "Um Haaresbreite" starten will (sowohl mit Tab als auch über die GPS-KArte), schmiert das Spiel ab.


 
War bei mir auch so.
Das einzige was geholfen hat, war nach dem Neustart des Spiels, sofort per GPS Karte das Rennen zu starten.


----------

